# 419/Eilig Geschäftsvorschlag



## sascha (11 März 2006)

> X-Kaspersky: Checked
> Return-Path: <[email protected]>
> Delivery-Date: Fri, 10 Mar 2006 14:42:43 +0100
> Received-SPF: none (mxeu5: 212.216.176.118 is neither permitted nor denied by domain of virgilio.it) client-ip=212.216.176.118; [email protected]; helo=vsmtp14.tin.it;
> ...



Na wenn das kein seriöser Teilhaber für Dialerschutz ist...  8)


----------



## stieglitz (13 März 2006)

Bei dem da, kannst Du Dir auch ein paar Euronen abhohlen, der bietet sogar 49 % von 15,5 Mio. (Das ist wiederum etwas wenig, hatten schon viel mehr) Und Deutsch kann er auch 


> Erbe-übertragung Sehr geehrter Herr/Frau,
> 
> Mein name ist Herr TARILLA DOUGLAS, ich bin ein hoehere bank Angestellte und in der abteilung Firmekundebetreung der Standard Bank
> (SB) [SUD AFRIKA www.standardbank.co.za], Dieser Abteilung ist auch zustaendig fuer den betreung alle auslandischen Kunden.
> ...


----------

